# Mondeo st220 daily driver.



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's my st220 I picked up a couple of months ago.






















































































































MY2004 pre face lift

Machine silver

Rare sun roof model

50k miles

3 previous owners

Full ford service history

3.0 24v V6

6speed box

Auto headlights

Auto wipers

Auto dimming rear view mirror

Parking sensor

Cruise control

Climate control

Mods

Jp SS cat back exhaust

Pipercross induction kit

Ap coilovers

Mirror polished inlet manifold

Uprated ht leads.

Overall very happy with my purchase needs a full correction detail, currently just wearing AF ultra glaze and illusion.

First job I did to it was fit my polished inlet manifold, took the opportunity to change the plugs and leads at same time.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks really nice, got yourself a real find there and I like the wheels


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

At last a fellow ST220 driver :wave: Looks great mate:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Could you re-arrange the image links so the pictures scroll vertically rather than horizontally please?.....it makes for far easier viewing


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

cant get a decent look at most of the photos will need to resize them.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

leehob said:


> At last a fellow ST220 driver :wave: Looks great mate:thumb:


I love em m8! This is my 2nd.

Here's a pic of my first 1st.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like you found a nice example there


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Pic of my baby,


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

leehob said:


> Pic of my baby,


I see you have the flint interior, I think it gives the interior a more airy feel.

What year is yours? Any mods?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree on the interior mate, it's a 55 reg, no mods other than a K&n panel filter, would like to do some other bits but finances tight with two youngsters, hopefully in the near future :thumb: Just concentrate on keeping her looking good for now :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I keep toying with the idea of getting one of these. One of my mates had one back in '03 when they were new and I've loved them ever since. I actually see the exact car for sale on Gumtree a couple of months ago. If it didn't have 180,000 miles on it then I would've considered buying it. You get a lot of car for the money


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looking good mate.

I loved mine.

I had a JP Exhaust fitted, it sounded epic.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

leehob said:


> I agree on the interior mate, it's a 55 reg, no mods other than a K&n panel filter, would like to do some other bits but finances tight with two youngsters, hopefully in the near future :thumb: Just concentrate on keeping her looking good for now :thumb:


When your finances allow, I strongly recommend the jp exhaust!! When I bought this st220 it had a milltek which sounded ok. I then swapped it for the jp off my blue one before I sold it because I missed the noise. It's not massively loud but has a lovely rumble and the pops, crackles and bangs are awesome 😁. The build quality of the jp is also excellent. I'll have to get a sound clip of it.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

samm said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> I loved mine.
> 
> I had a JP Exhaust fitted, it sounded epic.


Yours looked very nice👌 performance blue is a great colour. I do miss it if I'm honest.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Ford8loke said:


> When your finances allow, I strongly recommend the jp exhaust!! When I bought this st220 it had a milltek which sounded ok. I then swapped it for the jp off my blue one before I sold it because I missed the noise. It's not massively loud but has a lovely rumble and the pops, crackles and bangs are awesome 😁. The build quality of the jp is also excellent. I'll have to get a sound clip of it.


Will certainly bear it in mind, would love to hear a sound clip :thumb:


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

As promised here are some vids of the JP exhaust. p.s the vids sound much better when played through headphones or aux input on stereo.

Enjoy!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I know nothing of the blue oval. Are these petrol? What kind of power they make? I like all the cars on this thread, real mile munchers.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup, petrol, V6, making 220ps (pretty much 220bhp)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Yup, petrol, V6, making 220ps (pretty much 220bhp)


When new maybe unless you have had it RR recently.

Still missing 2 more cylinders and few cc though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

American sourced 3.0 duratec v6. Made for mile munching as long as maintained well. Not the fastest of cars due to weight but the sound and how smooth the engine is more than makes up for it! The handling also surprises alot of folk😉


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice motor that, nice mods and bang on the money for me.👍


----------



## PeteST (May 28, 2015)

Very nice :thumb: 

It sits well and sounds great, I was split between JP and Milltek for mine, only went for Milltek in the end as I prefered the tips.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Update time. A couple of weeks ago I decided to return the front end of the car back to it's original look.

The previous owner had sprayed the upper grill surround gloss black and the lower bumper lip wrapped in gloss black to match.

The wrap was starting to peel and the grill surround stone chipped.

So I ordered a used surround off eBay and sprayed it to match the paint work.

Annoyingly the wrap on the bumper had been tucked behind the lower grill which meant having to remove the front bumper just to get the wrap off!

Pics of before:










After:










Also due to working at the weekends and not having much spare time to my self, I decided to treat the car to a light enhancement detail at a local detailers.

Sorry I don't have any before or after shots only this short walk around video.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Standard silver grill surround looks so much better :thumb:

Earlier on in this thread I mentioned that I was thinking of getting an St220. Well, it happened at the weekend, and here it is



Such a smooth car and they drive so well. Wanted a black one really, but ended up buying this. I hate the colour of the wheels, they look dirty even when they're clean lol Thought they didn't look too bad when I first see it. I want to get them refurbed as soon as I can


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Standard silver grill surround looks so much better :thumb:
> 
> Earlier on in this thread I mentioned that I was thinking of getting an St220. Well, it happened at the weekend, and here it is
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting a great car🎊

You got the right colour imo.

If you need any advice regarding your mondy then gimme a shout👍


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Time for an update. Apologies in advance for the complete lack of photos in the first half of this thread. I had no phone/camera last week but managed to pick up a galaxy S7 this Monday so there's pics later on.

So after having the mondeo detailed i was very happy with how it was looking. However after a few weeks i noticed the performance of the sealant had reduced. The paint work still felt slick and was repelling dirt but both the beading and sheeting seemed to have decreased.
So last weekend Saturday began with the usual wash. Then unusually the weather held off for the rest of the afternoon so i decided to apply some DJ supernatural micro prime by hand with an AF foam applicator. By the time I'd got round the whole car it was getting dark so i packed up for the evening and crossed my fingers for good weather on Sunday.
Sunday arrived and the weather held off long enough for me to apply an lsp. I'd taken advantage of the recent AF Halloween offer and purchased a pot of the new Fusion hybrid wax and had been looking forward to trying it out.
I gave the car a quick wipe down with some QD and moved onto applying the wax. I found fusion a little tricky to apply but im sure it was down to the ambient temp of 6 Celsius. By the time I'd finished waxing it was getting dark and a little damp so i retreated inside and had to wait until the next day to see the results.
Monday was a busy day but I managed to get into town and buy my new phone. The car looked great but i didn't have time for pics.
This brings us up to this weekend and after a weeks worth of driving to and from work thr ST needed a clean...and this time i had a camera    

Before 



















































Cleaning method and equipment.
The wheels were first, starting with a pre soak of BH auto foam applied via pump sprayer at 5% then rinsed. followed by a wash with AF revolution using valet pro detailing brushes and a DJ SN wheel mitt then rinsed. Moving onto the body.
BH autofoam was applied to lower half of the car at 5% with a pump sprayer and left to dwell. The whole car was then rinsed followed by BH auto foam being applied to the whole car but this time through a cyc foam cannon.
Whilst the foam dwelled all nooks and crannies were cleaned with VP detailing brushes.
The car was then rinsed again followed buy a two bucket wash with sonax red summer shampoo and a microfiber madness incredimitt. I then sheet rinsed with an open hose and dried with a gyeon silk dryer snd sonus carnuba spritz.
The wheels were dried the same way and the tyres finished with DJ SN tyre dressing.

After


























































Thanks for reading.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice mate 👍


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice car love ST220's


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Car is looking fantastic.:buffer:


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Realy nice Mondeo's. Great interiour, nice engine and nice looks. Was detailing my friend ST220 laat summer.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Update time. 
Its a new year and the st has a new set of wheels!
I finally got round to fitting my mk2 frs rims that have been sitting in my garage for two years!
They're 19's fully refurbished and fitted with yokohama v105 tyres.
To get the wheels to fit the mondeo I had to install hubcentric spacers, 20mm on the rear and 15mm up front.
Heres some pics of prepping the hubs ready for the spacers.










































With the spacers on the wheels were fitted.
After a short test drive all four wheels were still attached 😉 so i pulled over and took a pic of my mornings work. Hope you like.









Next up will be the fitting of some team heko wind deflectors.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

They look good on the Mondeo.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ford8loke said:


>


That looks fantastic chum. Love the dark headlamps too. really Lovely looking car.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Cookies said:


> That looks fantastic chum. Love the dark headlamps too. really Lovely looking car.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thanks Cookies👍the black eyes are from the previous owner.
Its a mod I've done personally to my last mondeo, it's a bit of a faff so glad it was already done for me!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and like the new wheels


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

This is my panther black st


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

And a few closeup shots


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

st1965 said:


> And a few closeup shots


Nice 👍

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I done the halo ring mod and some led floor lighting !.. maybe not everyones taste but i like them ! Ha ha


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

And heres a side shot of my wagon


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

st1965 said:


> I done the halo ring mod and some led floor lighting !.. maybe not everyones taste but i like them ! Ha ha


I quite like the halos. Mines got the optional xenons which if im honest im not that impressed with. I've been looking at upgrade bulbs but there's very few to choose from and they certainly aren't cheap!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ford8loke said:


> I quite like the halos. Mines got the optional xenons which if im honest im not that impressed with. I've been looking at upgrade bulbs but there's very few to choose from and they certainly aren't cheap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I put an aftermarket hid kit on mine as they were ordinary halogens and tbh its a massive improvment. I opted for the 6000k so the wouldnt be too "blue" in colour, but as for the halo's..im realy glad i done them but as you said in an earlier post..its a bit of a faf getting the lens apart and re sealing it all !...bit messy but worth it in the end


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Glorious now, uprated HT's do make a nice improvement


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Managed to give the big ol girl a wash today. Must of been over a month since her last bath😲
I also got round to fitting the wind deflectors.
The usual wash methods used, pre wash, 2bm etc etc.
Finished off by drying with gyeon silk dryer and sonus acrylic spritz.
Tyres dressed with carpro pearl.
Then a final wipe down of the paint work with sonus acrylic glanz.

























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, the best Mondeo to date, new one has gone to soft.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ford8loke said:


> Managed to give the big ol girl a wash today. Must of been over a month since her last bath😲
> I also got round to fitting the wind deflectors.
> The usual wash methods used, pre wash, 2bm etc etc.
> Finished off by drying with gyeon silk dryer and sonus acrylic spritz.
> ...


I know I've said it before on here but that is a really stunning mondeo chum. Great work!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I know I've said it before on here but that is a really stunning mondeo chum. Great work!!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thanks again Cooks&#128402;
I need to find somewhere to take some better pics instead of having dust bins and neighbours in the back ground!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks great mate, love the wind deflectors :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving the wind deflectors fella and what a great looking mondeo you have and the wheels suit it very well


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic looking mondeo, looks mint!

Love the OEM look :thumb:


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cookies said:


> That looks fantastic chum. Love the dark headlamps too. really Lovely looking car.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Original wheels looked better IMO


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't posted much recently so thought I'd update this thread.
That being said, this update is actually of a light enhancement detail I did back at the start of spring.
The body and wheels were washed, and de contaminated. Wheels sealed with fk1000p. Body work cleansed with dodo supernatural micro prime and protected with obsession dynasty.
Tyres dressed with carpro pearl, plastics with AF revive.
Windows polished with AF vision.
I ran out of time so didn't get a chance to do the engine bay or re fit the tail pipes.
Overall I was very happy with my efforts.

Apologies for the layout of the photos.
Tapatalk seems to be getting more user unfriendly of late?
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lokking awsome mate...epic job..well done


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, very nice work and very nice Ford, probably the best Mondeo to date.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and well worth the effort


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work. What's the mileage on the car now?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

wrxmania said:


> Great work. What's the mileage on the car now?


Here's the current mileage.










She's holding up quite well for her age.
It was mot time back in may and only one advisory came up which was slight rear brake imbalance.
The bonnet and front bumper have taken the brunt of 60k worth of driving along with the edges of the side skirts, which is to be expected.
I might treat her to some paint next summer. That's if the frs doesn't bankrupt me first!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow - that's a LOW mileage for a 13 year old car.

Good work


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Small update for the ST.
Since fitting the alloy wheels the nuts had started to corrode quite badly especially with the roads being salted.


















So I ordered some better quality nuts that have zinc plated inners with stainless heads.


























I didn't get a chance to wash her but looking much better I think you'll agree.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Last month saw the mondeo receive a bit of mechanical tlc. It was also MOT time and a few jobs needed doing to make sure it passed.

First up was a oil and filter change at 68027 miles.

Next on the agenda were the front brakes. I'd been getting a strange on/off sensation through the brakes when coming to a stop and juddering+steering wheel wobble at high speed braking. I figured the front discs were warped so changed these along with the pads as well.
Discs used were brembo and pads were mintex 1144.


























































Then it was onto the MOT jobs.

The handbrake had started to stick on causing the rear brakes to bind and cook the discs. This is a common fault on the mk3 mondeo caused by the handbrake mechanism within the calipers seizing. Replacement calipers is the only cure so refurbed oem items were purchased along with brembo discs and mintex pads. I also took the opportunity to renew the brake fluid at this point.
No pics of this I'm afraid 

Since the winter my windscreen has had a small crack in it. Then with the warm weather it decided to grow quite considerably.

















I had to have the screen replaced whilst I was away as autoglass were fully booked locally. Can't complain about their service though. Very professional and no damage to the surrounding paint work.

















Another casualty of the long winter was the drivers side headlamp washer which would no longer return after use. These are silly money from ford so I replaced it with a second hand item.
























Silly me forgot to take a pic of it all refitted
On the subject of headlights the passenger side unit had started to fade and yellow so I removed it for a flat and polish.








































































Quite happy with my first attempt at headlight restoration.

So with all the jobs done I could do myself I took the car to a local tyre fitters for two new Yokohamas on the front end. Then it was off to the MOT centre where it passed with no advisories. Result


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, by far the best looking Ford Mondeo to date, keep the updates coming matey.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, by far the best looking Ford Mondeo to date, keep the updates coming matey.


Thanks.

I've neglected the engine bay recently and the polished inlet manifold has started to oxidize. So sorting that will probably be the next update along with fitting a polished throttle body I purchased a few weeks back.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Last week after pulling into my work car park a fellow colleague kindly laughed at me and pointed out one of my headlights was pink

He wasn't winding me up either









New bulbs please 










And fitted.

















Much better but the right hand headlight lens has a weird thing going on.








I've just recently restored this lens and it has highlighted many tiny cracks that seem to be in the plastic if that makes sense.

Not sure what can be done about this other than replacement.


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

used to have one of these although it was a 2.0 petrol was a comfy car


----------

